

Hacker makes a 23in Android tablet - japanesesandman
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2111221/hacker-makes-23in-android-tablet

======
jamesbritt
[comment meant for an entirely different HN post deleted]

~~~
anigbrowl
You have too many tabs open. This has been a public service announcement.

~~~
jamesbritt
Sigh.

Thanks.

